
ROS developers and lovers: What are your greatest challenges working with ROS? - proboter
A honest question from deep ROS lovers<p>We use ROS in our daily robot development and really love the way it´s generally working. So please ROS fans, fanatics and lovers don´t get us wrong. This little open survey is not about shitstorming, blaming or wise welding.<p>In lot´s of our internal discussions or chats with you – the ROS community – we got under the impression that you are struggeling with the same issues like we do. So let´s collect these thoughts and experiences and try to summarize them into a huge feedback page for all of us.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;proboter.com&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;en&#x2F;2015&#x2F;12&#x2F;03&#x2F;ros-open-survey&#x2F;
======
borplk
My problem with ROS is my MTR is not reaching my KPM correctly. How do I plug
the CPT so I can get KPM connectivity back in my ROS? (!)

